# Ever Thought of Being a Pro Wrestler???



## ace (Feb 10, 2003)

I have it has always been a Dream
for Me I think The Hardes Part Would Be
Losing in a work But Thats part of the JOB

Any one else Ever Thought about doing it???


----------



## Kirk (Feb 10, 2003)

I had an opportunity when I was younger.  I was offered free
training, for starters, and took him up on it. I was 21 at the time,
and the deal was that we would be trained, and then would
wrestle in Mexico, twice on friday, and twice on saturday, wearing
masks.  It was a free ride into Monterrey, Mexico, free hotel and
free food during each weekend, and it  paid $1000 per weekend.
So basically everything was covered while you were there, and 
plus you got an even grand for your work.  At the time, I was 
making 120 bucks a week full time, so who could turn down a 
grand a weekend???  Plus, they said that they'd help you try to 
get into the circuit in the U.S. after 1 year of experience with 
them.  The guy was pretty big in Southwest Championship 
Wrestling at the time.  He kept telling me that I was going to be 
a "superstar" because of my size at the time (more muscle, less 
fat).

I started my training, and got about a month into it, when the
guy training me and about 6 others, died of a heart attack.  So
that ended that.

About a year later, I got involved in training for Roller Derby.  The
company went bankrupt before I got to skate in my first match


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2003)

Seriously thought about it.  Actually got as far as making a few calls, and arranging a backyard taping... didnt pan out.

I figure I'm good for at least 1 low-impact pro-style match.  (Low inpact meaning no suplexes, slams, ddts, brainbusters or powerbombs.)  Flaming tables are ok though.


----------



## ace (Feb 10, 2003)

I figure I'm good for at least 1 low-impact pro-style match.  (Low inpact meaning no suplexes, slams, ddts, brainbusters or powerbombs.)  Flaming tables are ok though. 

 [/B][/QUOTE]

Ahhhhhhh Come on At Least a
        T.L.C. Match with some Thumb Tactsssssssss


:bomb: :EG: :bomb:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2003)

I dont think Tims school ceiling is high enough for the laders.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 11, 2003)

Honestly, I dont think I could handle it. I have thought about it and gone as far as doing a load of wrestling videos!!! lol They were good fun, I hurt myself doing those soooo many times. Actually speaking of that I've got a music video we put together with Wrestling Clips and the Matrix Theme that we put on the net. I'll see if I can find it if anyone is interested in me and my friends trying to kill ourselves. :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2003)

Sure.  I like insane people...thats why I do Arnis.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Sure.  I like insane people...thats why I do Arnis.  *



Lol, and me Kali, them damn Filipinos :rofl: 

Okay let me find it lol............


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 11, 2003)

I seriously thought about it but who am I kidding I'm just too small for that stuff.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I seriously thought about it but who am I kidding I'm just too small for that stuff. *



Awwwwww C'mon Jason! Winky size isnt everything! I'm sure you could still do it man!


----------



## ace (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Sure.  I like insane people...thats why I do Arnis.  *




:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ace (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I seriously thought about it but who am I kidding I'm just too small for that stuff. *


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 12, 2003)

Well I'm kind of on the same lines as spike. For the only exception is that I think that I have a lot more muscle definition than he does. He's horribly skinny and gets his @ss beatup a lot in the ring.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> * Winky size isnt everything!  *




Sure it is ask any woman.:rofl:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 13, 2003)

Been there, done that. Was a bad experience. Now, if I could go get trained right and do it again? I would. I love Wrestling and would go hit the Indy circuit.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sure it is ask any woman.:rofl: *



Ok, I did, and damn your right! Guess its time to think about surgery......:shrug: 


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Ok, I did, and damn your right! Guess its time to think about surgery *




I hope you didn't ask your mom. Well actually it would have been funnier if you did.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 14, 2003)

LOL no kidding.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I hope you didn't ask your mom. Well actually it would have been funnier if you did. *



Nah, my mum is pretty lax bout all that stuff. She gave me my first condom......first spliff......first everything. The weird thing was that after she gave me the condom she said I dont mind if you do anything just do it with me first........Took me a second to realise she was talking bout smoking and drinking but I did find it very funny afterwards.......:rofl:


----------

